# Stuck On Splash Screen



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi,

I am stuck on HTC splash screen after installing a new ROM.

I made sure to wipe phone / factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, and wipe system.

I then installed two different ROMS, and I am getting stuck on the HTC splashscreen.

How can I fix this? Thanks!


----------



## polish23 (Jul 22, 2011)

stvnx7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am stuck on HTC splash screen after installing a new ROM.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you make a backup? You need to make one just in case this crap happens... I will upload an ruu to my dropbox and link it for you shortly from there you will need to re-root your phone...

why did you install two different ROMs and then boot?

File is too large for me to wait on an upload to my DB here is a safe link for a work computer

http://minus.com/lBEp5MMf0P6de


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

stvnx7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am stuck on HTC splash screen after installing a new ROM.
> 
> ...


Boot into recovery wipe everything again and flash just a single ROM. and reboot.

If your clockworkmod is not updated that might be a reason your flash is bad, you might have to install and older ROM whcih will work with old CWM or flash an ruu and reroot like polish123 said.

Also make sure you check md5 to be sure the rom downloaded is not a bad download.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Why did you flash 2 roms?


----------



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you all for going through all this trouble to help me. It turns out that my Clockwork Recovery was outdated. To fix the problem, I updated CWR through the hboot method. For those of you who are in the same situation:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179386

Again, thanks to everyone that helped me out!


----------



## dually (Aug 16, 2011)

Once you get root, install rom manager and flash the latest version of clockworkmod recovery.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Why does he need to reroot? It was a issue with having outdated recovery.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Or maybe read aot more before trying to flash my god two at once. 
Read man read and read some more then take it. One. Step at a time


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Guys, I think he saw saying he flashed two different ROMs and had the same problem with both.....


----------



## polish23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Guys he solved his problem already he was already flashing one rom and got stuck at splash screen due to an outdated recovery


----------

